# how long until welcome kit arrives?



## Noobdriver (Jan 15, 2016)

I was recently approved to drive for Lyft. How long until I receive my emblem to put in my window? How long did it take for yours? I hate to go print out a full color emblem if it isn't expected to take long.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Around a week, don't remember exactly. Never used it!


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't even print mine and I just turn on the app and get on the road. Lyft has no way to enforce that. When the welcome kit mailed to my house, I didn't even open it. And two days ago, I got my Glowstache, I opened it just to use its free ($0.99 value) 3ft USB cable to charge my android phone.

This policy is just as useless as Uber's no fire arm policy, no fxxking way they can enforce it.

And I drive in Philly, I know all of the taxi, limo and Uber Black are already hate Uber and Lyft, I will not make myself a target.

All my 207 groups of pax always find me without problem. 

So, do I get paid to put that sign up? no, right? so fxxking no.

But I m not you, if u really want to print a color one, I know the public library will charge you maybe $0.1~$0.2 per color page.


----------



## Noobdriver (Jan 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, I do believe it's legally required in the state of California... so I don't have much of a choice. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

It took a long time, 2-3 weeks. By that time I had already done over 100 rides. 
If Lyft took a picture of your face and your car on your profile (that passengers will see), you should be ok. You want passengers to recognize you, because you can't tell who they are. Having a Lyft logo printed out will help them recognize you better, even if it costs $1 it's worth it to save the confusion.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Noobdriver said:


> Unfortunately, I do believe it's legally required in the state of California... so I don't have much of a choice. Thanks for the responses!


Same here in pa. Again, never used it!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I live in California & only used it @ the airport & I can count how many airport p/u's I've done on one hand. You don't need it...


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

When I first started, I just used my Uber sticker on display to stay compliance with CA while driving for LYFT till I received the welcome kit.


----------

